# 810 Integra fog lights



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

I have seen several posts in the recent past about fitting fog lights to the 810 Integra model, but as yet I have yet to see a post giving a solution. I recently bought a pair of brand new in box E39 BMW 5 series 1996 -2004 fog lights from a supplier on E Bay. Cost was £40 + postage for a pair. (Although I note that the price has gone up over the last month.)These have now been fitted by my local motor engineers , who had only to clean up the fibreglass apertures fit a rubber rim to the fibreglass, secure the lamps using the original fixings and connect to the in dash switch. bingo fog lights that look the business and should work well too. So stop looking and get fixing! 
John H[align=left]


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi John - you have mail

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Got any photos


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Interested in this, wonder how easy it would be to self install, already have the dash switch, is the wiring already there to simply connect the lights I wonder or did it need wiring back to the dash switch
Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the wiring is already there in mine - there's certainly a loose connector hanging in the vicinity.

I will check at the weekend with a meter.

Cheers

Dave


----------

